# Ajuda em novo modelo de Site



## ijv (28 Out 2011 às 16:17)

Bom 
Venho aqui pedir se alguém estaria interessado/disposto a ajudar a implementar um novo modelo/tema no meu site, por exemplo o joomla e outros.
Neste momento estou a usar o modelo do Saratoga com algumas alterações feitas por mim Projecto MeteoCasas.

Eu não sou muito entendido na matéria, se alguém se quiser disponibilizar agradeço.
fico a aguardar por colaboradores.


----------



## ijv (29 Out 2011 às 23:37)

Bem estou a ver que ninguém  esta interessado


----------



## amando96 (30 Out 2011 às 00:00)

Queres ajuda com o quê exactamente? posso dar umas ajudas se for preciso


----------



## ijv (30 Out 2011 às 12:59)

Vejo pessoal que têm o site deles em joomla, eu queria por exemplo por o meu site em joomla, como podes ver o exemplo
meteocovila
e outros mais que agora no momento nao me lembro.


----------



## amando96 (31 Out 2011 às 12:47)

Joomla é muito grande para um site pequeno, algo como wordpress chegava para isso.


----------



## ijv (31 Out 2011 às 19:05)

Eu ja tenhoo wordpress neste momento como blogpodes ver aqui, so que nao sei como incluir paginas externas, se puderes ajudar.


----------

